# best oil for 1.8t



## seel54 (Nov 8, 2011)

i just bought an 03 jetta 1.8T with the tiptronic trans and i am curious about the oil i should use? i dont know the mantinence history at all and im not sure with 96K miles if i should use a synthetic/high mielage/conventional oil, and how often i should change it and if there is anything else i should know, feedback is much appreciated---- i dont know much about these cars???


----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

Liqui-Moly Synthoil Premium 5W40 fully synthetic motor oil


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Oil that meets VW spec 502.00. Its in the manual.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Any good synth. 5w-30 for a stock car. 10w-30 if the climate isn't too cold.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

Elwood said:


> Oil that meets VW spec 502.00. Its in the manual.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

